# 1DX screen protector



## Dylan777 (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm looking for 1DX screen protector. Thin and high quality will be great. Have any good suggestion guys?

I like XO skin. They no longer in business.

Thanks
Dylan


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 18, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> I'm looking for 1DX screen protector. Thin and high quality will be great. Have any good suggestion guys?
> 
> I like XO skin. They no longer in business.
> 
> ...


I've never used one and have never found one necessary. The screen on my 5DII had a few slight scratches on it after 2 years of hard use, but my other bodies have never really shown any wear. Maybe I'm a bit more gentle with my gear than others, but how many of you guys use screen protectors?


----------



## tolusina (Jun 18, 2014)

Giottos Aegis Professional M-C Schott Glass LCD Screen Protector at B&H.
Smears and fingerprints easily, cleans easily.
It's very thin, held on with adhesive, quite unobtrusive when installed.
I doubt the adhesive is re-usable, it stays on until it's time for replacement.
It is glass, it can crack, been there. Replacement was simple, it lifted off with a fingernail.
It sits so close to flush that I've never caught an edge or corner on anything.
This particular model, SP8320, also fits on 6D, ever so slightly larger than the camera's display screen, one must look closely to see the difference, a non-issue in my book.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 18, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking for 1DX screen protector. Thin and high quality will be great. Have any good suggestion guys?
> ...



Am one of those guys. Love the XO skin.

Since A7s has better low light, I like to keep my gear nice and clean just incase I need to sell it


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks tolusina


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 19, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> ...but how many of you guys use screen protectors?



Not me. They add glare (which Canon goes to some effort to reduce), and on the higher end Canon bodies the glass LCD cover is a user-replaceable part costing ~$35 (not that I've needed to replace one, and I'm not especially gentle with my gear).


----------



## DominoDude (Jun 19, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking for 1DX screen protector. Thin and high quality will be great. Have any good suggestion guys?
> ...



Never used any screen protector. I prefer to smear my greasy nose directly onto the rear LCD, and I wipe it off with just about anything at hand. I've seen protectors on phones and others cameras, but those always look like hell - scratches, or bubbles in the plastic, or in some way obtrusive. Mine is fine, though often with a smeared upper left corner.


----------



## Click (Jun 19, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> I've never used one and have never found one necessary.



Same here.


----------



## eos650 (Jun 19, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > ...but how many of you guys use screen protectors?
> ...



I'm not sure this is still true. I know on the 5D II and older models it was an inexpensive part to replace. In fact I did replace one on a T2i for just over twenty bucks from Canon.

I think on the newer bodies (not sure which ones), but I know this includes the 5D III, the protector is glued to the LCD (no air gap). I suspect if you break it, you will be replacing the LCD. 

I do use a glass protector on my 5D III and did break it once. While shooting with two cameras they accidentally bumped each other. I replaced it for less than five bucks. Nothing else was damaged.

I haven't decided if I am going to put one my 1DX.

I did look for glass protectors for the 1DX and they were four to five times the cost of similar protectors for the 5D III. The LCD's on the 1DX and 5D III are the same size, so if I do put a protector on my 1DX, it will be one of the extra 5D III protectors that I have. And no, it won't bother me that the protector says 5D III in the corner.

I use these...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111140234397?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

If you don't like it, you are out three and a half bucks and they are relatively easy to remove. Also, you can put black magic marker over the part that says 5D III, if it bothers you.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi Dylan. 
I found some light marking on my 300D screen, so as soon as I got my 40D and 7D I fitted these.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GGS-BF-Model-Optical-Glass-DSLR-LCD-Screen-Protector-for-Canon-7D-/110869395328?pt=Digital_Camera_Accessories&hash=item19d054b780

I don't think they have added any glare to the screen, they are not scratched and I know the screen underneath is pristine! 

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Menace (Jun 19, 2014)

Click said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > I've never used one and have never found one necessary.
> ...



Same


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 19, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Dylan.
> I found some light marking on my 300D screen, so as soon as I got my 40D and 7D I fitted these.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GGS-BF-Model-Optical-Glass-DSLR-LCD-Screen-Protector-for-Canon-7D-/110869395328?pt=Digital_Camera_Accessories&hash=item19d054b780
> ...



Thanks Valvebounce


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 19, 2014)

eos650 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...



Thanks eos650


----------



## 1kind (Jun 19, 2014)

I just installed a GEARMAXX for my G1 X Mark II. Crystal clear and perfect fit.

A manufacturer just contacted me asking if I wanted to review their screen protectors. The company is called Expert Shield (www.expertshield.com). I'm going to install it on my 5D Mark III, my cousin is going to install one on his Nikon D610. They're going to send me one for the LG G3 smartphone when I get the phone and when they have it in stock.

I'll have the review posted on my site at www.1kindphotography.com when I'm done with it. They're also letting me run a contest on my site. There will be 5 winners and each winner can choose a screen protector of their choice.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 19, 2014)

1kind said:


> I just installed a GEARMAXX for my G1 X Mark II. Crystal clear and perfect fit.
> 
> A manufacturer just contacted me asking if I wanted to review their screen protectors. The company is called Expert Shield (www.expertshield.com). I'm going to install it on my 5D Mark III, my cousin is going to install one on his Nikon D610. They're going to send me one for the LG G3 smartphone when I get the phone and when they have it in stock.
> 
> I'll have the review posted on my site at www.1kindphotography.com when I'm done with it. They're also letting me run a contest on my site. There will be 5 winners and each winner can choose a screen protector of their choice.



Thanks 1kind. I'll give it a try.


----------



## Viper28 (Jun 19, 2014)

yep, I fit Invisible Shields (http://www.zagg.com) to just about all my electrical goods (camera screens, iphone etc.). Very low reflections and damn near indestructible - they replace it if you succeed


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 19, 2014)

Dylan,

I ran into this same situation myself just a few days ago. I luckily had a roll of 3M invisible shield sitting around because I pretty much 3M everything I own. I do it because like to use my gear the way it was meant to be used and not worry about wear and tear that goes along with using it that way. Then when it's time to sell, I just peal it off; good as new. 

Look on eBay for rolls of invisible shield, then just cut the shape you need. It's cheap and works beautifully.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 19, 2014)

R1-7D said:


> Dylan,
> 
> I ran into this same situation myself just a few days ago. I luckily had a roll of 3M invisible shield sitting around because I pretty much 3M everything I own. I do it because like to use my gear the way it was meant to be used and not worry about wear and tear that goes along with using it that way. Then when it's time to sell, I just peal it off; good as new.
> 
> Look on eBay for rolls of invisible shield, then just cut the shape you need. It's cheap and works beautifully.



Thanks. 
I already ordered 3 dif. types. They should be here next week.


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 20, 2014)

I just noticed this link on Grant's blog - he says he uses these for his 5DIII & 1D X:
http://www.grantatkinson.com/blog/expert-shield-screen-protector-field-review


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 20, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> I just noticed this link on Grant's blog - he says he uses these for his 5DIII & 1D X:
> http://www.grantatkinson.com/blog/expert-shield-screen-protector-field-review



Thanks
Yes, I took 1kind's suggestion and ordered one.


----------



## 1kind (Jun 26, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> I just noticed this link on Grant's blog - he says he uses these for his 5DIII & 1D X:
> http://www.grantatkinson.com/blog/expert-shield-screen-protector-field-review


Expert Shield sent me some to review on my 5DIII and for my cousins Nikon D610.


----------

